# DigitalOcean versus Linode versus Vultr Benchmarks



## eva2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys thought I'd share my DigitalOcean vs Linode vs Vultr benchmarks I just did using my own benchmark script, centminmodbench.sh 

Full results at https://community.centminmod.com/threads/digitalocean-vs-linode-vs-vultr-48gb-16-cpus-centminmodbench-sh-results.1389/ 

Still trying to figure out the exact cpus used by Vultr though - maybe folks here can pin point the model used ?

DigitalOcean

 



----------------------------------------------
Architecture:          x86_64
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
Byte Order:            Little Endian
CPU(s):                16
On-line CPU(s) list:   0-15
Thread(s) per core:    1
Core(s) per socket:    1
Socket(s):             16
NUMA node(s):          1
Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
CPU family:            6
Model:                 62
Stepping:              4
CPU MHz:               2399.998
BogoMIPS:              4799.99
Virtualization:        VT-x
Hypervisor vendor:     KVM
Virtualization type:   full
L1d cache:             32K
L1i cache:             32K
L2 cache:              256K
L3 cache:              15360K
NUMA node0 CPU(s):     0-15

 

Linode

 



```
----------------------------------------------
Architecture:          x86_64
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
Byte Order:            Little Endian
CPU(s):                16
On-line CPU(s) list:   0-15
Thread(s) per core:    16
Core(s) per socket:    1
Socket(s):             1
NUMA node(s):          1
Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
CPU family:            6
Model:                 62
Stepping:              4
CPU MHz:               2800.046
BogoMIPS:              5602.42
Hypervisor vendor:     Xen
Virtualization type:   full
L1d cache:             32K
L1i cache:             32K
L2 cache:              256K
L3 cache:              25600K
NUMA node0 CPU(s):     0-15
```

 

Vultr

 



```
----------------------------------------------
Architecture:          x86_64
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
Byte Order:            Little Endian
CPU(s):                16
On-line CPU(s) list:   0-15
Thread(s) per core:    1
Core(s) per socket:    16
Socket(s):             1
NUMA node(s):          1
Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
CPU family:            6
Model:                 42
Stepping:              1
CPU MHz:               2599.998
BogoMIPS:              5199.99
Hypervisor vendor:     KVM
Virtualization type:   full
L1d cache:             32K
L1i cache:             32K
L2 cache:              4096K
NUMA node0 CPU(s):     0-15
```

All that Vultr reports is


```
Vultr Virtual CPU 3
```


----------



## rmlhhd (Sep 13, 2014)

Your never going to find out what CPU Vultr uses unless you ask them. The good think about KVM is that you can change the name of your CPU


----------



## Munzy (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a benchmark?


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm running that benchmark script on QuadraNet's Infracloud now but they have a max of 16GB of RAM so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 13, 2014)

Ran the benchmark, but the formatting wasn't very good in the log: http://pastebin.com/bgmW92em


----------



## wcypierre (Sep 13, 2014)

Munzy said:


> This is a benchmark?


Full results on: https://community.centminmod.com/threads/digitalocean-vs-linode-vs-vultr-48gb-16-cpus-centminmodbench-sh-results.1389/


----------



## msp - nick (Sep 14, 2014)

rmlhhd said:


> Your never going to find out what CPU Vultr uses unless you ask them. The good think about KVM is that you can change the name of your CPU


But why would you want to cover it up anyways? whats the point I believe customers will lose trust in your brand if you do this..


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 14, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Ran the benchmark, but the formatting wasn't very good in the log: http://pastebin.com/bgmW92em


thanks will clean up the formatting for the log as it currently includes ansi colour codes for SSH display  

edit: KuJoe cleaned your public report for ya http://pastebin.com/e1GH8BAU

edit: cleaned up in latest commit for centminmodbench.sh https://github.com/centminmod/centminmodbench/commit/4f2e650894cb2fadb46f5cc28edacdea17bdc5a1

you can update by just running


```
wget -O /root/tools/centminmodbench.sh https://github.com/centminmod/centminmodbench/raw/master/centminmodbench.sh
```


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 14, 2014)

msp - nick said:


> But why would you want to cover it up anyways? whats the point I believe customers will lose trust in your brand if you do this..


yeah no idea why so doing some detective work

For Vultr cpu, with SMP capable Intel Xeon cpus with a base clock of 2.6Ghz, narrowed it down to maybe of these according to Intel ARK database ? 


Intel Xeon Processor E5-2670 (20M Cache, 2.60 GHz)
Intel Xeon Processor E5-4650L (20M Cache, 2.60 GHz)
Intel Xeon Processor E5-2630 v2 (15M Cache, 2.60 GHz)
Intel Xeon Processor E5-2650 v2 (20M Cache, 2.60 GHz)
Intel Xeon Processor E5-4607 v2 (15M Cache, 2.60 GHz)
Intel Xeon Processor E5-4620 v2 (20M Cache, 2.60 GHz)
Intel Xeon Processor E7-4860 v2 (30M Cache, 2.60 GHz)
my money is on Intel Xeon Processor E5-2670 seeing as choopa has that as their main flag ship dual SMP offering


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 14, 2014)

Munzy said:


> This is a benchmark?


yup it is


----------

